# SSD Worth It? Yes!



## CyberDruid (Mar 4, 2009)

Take a look at the numberss






This is my 300GB Velociraptor





This is my 128GB G Skill Titan SSD





This is my 2TB RAID5 array (4  Samsung F1 750GB on Areca 1210)

And it's not just throughput that's improved...that response is noticably faster. This is the single best improvement to my Main rig since I upgraded to the X5470s. It feels like the kind of quickness you get when you have managed to finagle a 100% OC out of your processor 

If you are looking to improve your rig with a semi-future-proof investment/upgrade I highly reccomend the G Skill Titan SSD.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 4, 2009)

What about your write speed? We all know the SSD's have great read speeds.


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 4, 2009)

Any stuttering with the Titan?

I am considering putting two in my laptop in RAID0.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 4, 2009)

Those numbers are beautiful but the $400 price tag is not


----------



## KBD (Mar 4, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Those numbers are beautiful but the $400 price tag is not



thats the problem with SSDs, the good ones cost a fortune. There is a reason why Intel's own are even more money as they are among the best. 

Their time hasnt come yet, IMHO, so i'm sticking with my velociraptors in RAID 0 for the time being.


----------



## r9 (Mar 4, 2009)

I`m using WD320GB 16mb cache and it is very noticeable that hdd is slowing things down. But that 400$ is way too much for me. But like everything else with time it is going to get more affordable I`m waiting for that time.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 4, 2009)

Another issue for me is i discovered my programs folder is about 120GB in size. I probably could cut down some more, but I like not having to. I'd need a fairly large ssd drive. Which cost sooo much.


----------



## KBD (Mar 4, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Another issue for me is i discovered my programs folder is about 120GB in size. I probably could cut down some more, but I like not having to. I'd need a fairly large ssd drive. Which cost sooo much.



break it up. thats way too much for a folder. i, for instance, have all the essential programs on the C drive and the rest on my storage drive broken up into program files 1 & 2.


----------



## r9 (Mar 4, 2009)

And this is it worth it ?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220341


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 4, 2009)

KBD said:


> break it up. thats way too much for a folder. i, for instance, have all the essential programs on the C drive and the rest on my storage drive broken up into program files 1 & 2.



but moving them often requires reinstalls, and im lazy


----------



## KBD (Mar 4, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> but moving them often requires reinstalls, and im lazy



yea, thats what it takes, lol



r9 said:


> And this is it worth it ?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220341



may be for netbook or lappy


----------



## r9 (Mar 4, 2009)

KBD said:


> yea, thats what it takes, lol
> 
> 
> 
> may be for netbook or lappy



Why not for Desktop PC and I`m talking compared to 320GB 16MB HDD or compared to that beast mentioned above .


----------



## wolf2009 (Mar 4, 2009)

What about real world performance ?


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 4, 2009)

i read somewhere that SSD performances drastically decreased overtime, some real concerns ahead


----------



## KBD (Mar 4, 2009)

blobster21 said:


> i read somewhere that SSD performances drastically decreased overtime, some real concerns ahead



yea, i heard the same thing, any basis to these rumors?


----------



## r9 (Mar 4, 2009)

blobster21 said:


> i read somewhere that SSD performances drastically decreased overtime, some real concerns ahead



I read that too but the manufacturer claimed that it was not confirmed in their labs.
Who knows.

And yes some games loading times comparaison would be nice.


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 4, 2009)

i managed to find the articles which incriminates long term performances in an SSD lifetime :

Long-term performance analysis of Intel Mainstream SSDs


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 4, 2009)

WhiteNoise said:


> What about your write speed? We all know the SSD's have great read speeds.


 I need to run some different metrics. Any suggestions or links would be great.



thebeephaha said:


> Any stuttering with the Titan?
> 
> I am considering putting two in my laptop in RAID0.


No stuttering. I've been using it hard just like I use my rig everyday...lots of Downloads, uploads, network traffic, explorer windows, apps, all while Crunching at 100% load. No probs I can perceive. This one almost went in my Gateway FX...almost.



Hybrid_theory said:


> Those numbers are beautiful but the $400 price tag is not


I got this from the FS threads here for a helliva lot less 



Hybrid_theory said:


> Another issue for me is i discovered my programs folder is about 120GB in size. I probably could cut down some more, but I like not having to. I'd need a fairly large ssd drive. Which cost sooo much.


 Like others have posted just put thatProgram Folder on a different drive. I have all my files on the RAID5 array. That way when I hose my OS and reinstall I still have almost everything.



wolf2009 said:


> What about real world performance ?


What can I say. I am pretty jaded...I've built or owned almost anything high performance that happens on the PC scene...and it's giving me a major boner


blobster21 said:


> i read somewhere that SSD performances drastically decreased overtime, some real concerns ahead


I heard that too. G Skill has great customer service. The Drive is rated at 1.5 Million hours MTBF. If it fails before then I'll get it replaced I guess. I'm not running a Space station or doing brain transplants so if my drive poops out I just get another...no life hanging in the balance in the meantime 


blobster21 said:


> i managed to find the articles which incriminates long term performances in an SSD lifetime :
> 
> Long-term performance analysis of Intel Mainstream SSDs


Yep that's the reality of it. Each Manufacturer is working around that too. G Skill claims to have developed a "wear leveling" algorithm that uses the SSD in a manner to promote as long a life as possible.

By the time this drive wears out it'll be considered tiny and slow.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 4, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> What can I say. I am pretty jaded...I've built or owned almost anything high performance that happens on the PC scene...and it's giving me a major boner


TMI! 


I'll stick to spinning metal.  Yeah they may be fast but the role they fulfill is all about _long_ term storage.  I'd rather wait a bit longer than run a higher risk of losing information.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 4, 2009)

How long are you going to hang onto your info 

I've been building stuff since about 2004 and I do not have a single HDD from that era. That's not even 1,500,000 MTBF hours. 

Seriously...even businesses migrate their data from storage unit to storage unit...or else they would all be using stacks of 4GB drives still.

Name one piece of PC HW that you think will not be obsolete after 7 years. That's what 1.5 million uptime hours equates to in average use.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 4, 2009)

It seems to me that it would be much better to just put everything in a partition on the RAID 5 array and save yourself the money of the SSD.

What is the point of buying an expensive SSD just to put the OS on, and still have to load all your programs off a regular hard drive?  All your programs will still take just as long to load.  So the OS boots 10 seconds faster, all your programs still take just as long to load, and I'm loading programs a lot more than I load the OS.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 4, 2009)

Get another! SSD RAID


----------



## KBD (Mar 4, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Get another! SSD RAID



yea, might as well

and then post more benchies


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 5, 2009)

KBD said:


> yea, might as well
> 
> and then post more benchies



DO IT!

Then I can see how fast my laptop would be.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 5, 2009)

There are some issues with Installing on a large Array. Try as I might I could not get Vista to play on the Areca. I finally gave up and ran RAID0 for a while on some Raptors and then I switched to a single V-rap. I considered RAID0 V-rap but I actually like the convenience of a single drive. And now I found something almost as fast as the RAID array on the Areca...just the way I does it homes.

As far as programs loading slowly...not on this rig


----------



## renozi (Mar 5, 2009)

2x60GB OCZ Solid Series in Raid 0 on ICH9R 






CyberDruid GO RAID!!  You'll have some fun, I promise! 
My pair cost $225AR and I'm thinking of getting another one just for the heck of it.  
Once you go SSD, you never go back (unless for storage) AHHA
As for load times of apps, they are noticably a lot faster from click to open and this is coming from Raptors in Raid 0!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 5, 2009)

renozi said:


> 2x60GB OCZ Solid Series in Raid 0 on ICH9R
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ran ATTO on my schtuff...have a look


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 5, 2009)

One day (in the "future"?) the price of SSD's will be low. Remember that once even a PC was very expensive..

Just wait, they will most likely start to produce them "solid state fans" soon, just imagine an entirely silent yet fast system.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 5, 2009)

I already decided long ago that my next HD will be a solid state.  I already have a great system to mount a 2.5" in a 3.5" bay.


----------



## renozi (Mar 5, 2009)

Those numbers for your RAID 5 array looks awesome CyberDruid!
I'm sure if you RAID 0 another SSD, you'll be looking at some crazy numbers!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 5, 2009)

They are $300 at Newegg...tempting, but I have a Folding Farm to refit. Drive bandwidth will have to wait.


----------



## renozi (Mar 5, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> They are $300 at Newegg...tempting, but I have a Folding Farm to refit. Drive bandwidth will have to wait.



Good Lord!  $300, wow!  Maybe you should have gotten two smaller SSDs and RAID them like I did.  After some maths, I found it to be the best performance/price ratio.


----------



## Silverel (Mar 5, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> no no no no no no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dear god dont buy a ssd.if you want do throw your money away give it do some bore guy,but dont buy a SSD



Why not?

SSD's are blazing fast, and scale amazingly well in RAID configurations if you have a card that can support it. They're expensive, but they're also not for everyone. Certainly worth more than handing an equal amount of cash to "some bore guy".


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 5, 2009)

coz ssd are *EVIL* no actualy i have nothing against ssd´s they are fast but expensivebut if you got cash buy it for sure


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 5, 2009)

I am thinking about RAID but there will be a time for that when the prices plummet. I just cloned it to my Velociraptor in case it takes a crap. It's a new tech for me so I am taking a wait and see approach before I committ.


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 6, 2009)

r9 said:


> And this is it worth it ?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220341



32GB? No, I've seen flash drives 2 and 4 times that size.

Since I mostly game & generally do stuff that's not HDD intensive(besides having to reboot a PC & have stuff load into RAM), and while I'm not rich, I'll stick to HDD's for now.


			
				AltecV1 said:
			
		

> i have nothing against ssd´s they are fast but *expensive*


Yep.


----------

